# Starter Issue/Question



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

First, starter is a little over 2 years old, about 4K miles since replacement. (the original was just plain worn out). Also, flexplate is 3.5-4 years old with ~15K miles. By and large, engine has cranked and started normally without any real issue. The other day, tried to start (coincidentally? after light washing of steering component and undercarriage) and got a loud screech (engine wasn't cranking during screech) when trying to start. After several attempts, finally cranked normally and started fine. Since then it has, more often than not, cranked normally but occasionally has produced screeching sound. Over the last couple years, after some recollection, the screeching probably also did happen 2 or 3 times. I never gave it much consideration at the time, but now seems somewhat problematic. 

From manuals, I am inclined to believe the problem to be a faulty starter (either slipping overrun clutch, faulty solenoid lever or otherwise sticking solenoid, or other) as opposed to an engagement issue relating to flexplate or shimming, and I am inclined to just replace the starter.

But I would like to get others opinions on the matter, and what exactly in the starter is causing the loud screech sound.


TIA


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably not the solenoid. Probably the starter itself. The solenoid is just an in and out of the plunger....no turning. Screeching indicates a turning noise. So, probably the starter...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Did you purchase a remand starter? Often times they fail. I prefer to take mine to a shop and have it redone same with alternators. I don't trust buying any rebuilt ones from NAPA or AutoZone etc.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

It was replaced at a repair shop. I believe it is remanufactured ... it is an AC Delco starter. It kind of sucks if it is problematic so soon, but I can deal with it. 

I just wanted to be certain that is an internal starting issue, and that re-shimming won't solve the matter. 

In asking what is causing the screech, I probably should have been more specific in terms of what I was looking for. That is, is it because of say the pinion not fully seating in the internal recess and causing a loud noise internally, or could a slightly sub-optimal shim (too much or too little) occasionally allow the pinion gear to not engage and scrape against the flex plate? I wouldn't think it would be the latter, but I thought I'd enlist other opinions.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'70, you have a point. If it's a starter-gear to flywheel shriek, it could be the solenoid not kicking the gear out far enough. If your shimpack was wrong, it would do it every time, so it's not that. If it were me, I'd just install a new solenoid and have the starter rebuilt, as suggested. I agree with Judge: I've torn down newly "remanufactured" starters, and have found sub-par internals many times. An "old school" rebuild by a pro (these guys are dissappearing fast) is always the best route.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

OK, I'll proceed on the assumption that it is the starter, as opposed to shimming. 


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rocketscientis (Nov 30, 2019)

1970 Lemans said:


> First, starter is a little over 2 years old, about 4K miles since replacement. (the original was just plain worn out). Also, flexplate is 3.5-4 years old with ~15K miles. By and large, engine has cranked and started normally without any real issue. The other day, tried to start (coincidentally? after light washing of steering component and undercarriage) and got a loud screech (engine wasn't cranking during screech) when trying to start. After several attempts, finally cranked normally and started fine. Since then it has, more often than not, cranked normally but occasionally has produced screeching sound. Over the last couple years, after some recollection, the screeching probably also did happen 2 or 3 times. I never gave it much consideration at the time, but now seems somewhat problematic.
> 
> From manuals, I am inclined to believe the problem to be a faulty starter (either slipping overrun clutch, faulty solenoid lever or otherwise sticking solenoid, or other) as opposed to an engagement issue relating to flexplate or shimming, and I am inclined to just replace the starter.
> 
> ...


Th sound would most likely b th overide clutch especialy if it got economy rebuild
If not a hi torque ...good idea to upgrade....one sign of econo rebuild is unpainted , new motor front end plate...too cheap to paint , use quality parts  , sometimes assemble correctly
Bench testing doesnt check th starter clutch . but why shouldn't it.....will hav to incorpetate it into testin units before use / shipping


----------

